# Blue 2/1/2010



## RootDKJ (Feb 2, 2010)

*Date(s) Skied: *2/1/10

*Resort or Ski Area: *Blue Mt.

*Conditions: *Sunny, cold, very dry manmade snow

*Trip Report: *So I was super psyched for this ski day, as it was the first time my brother and I got some snow time in 3 years.  It would also be his first day on shaped skis.  Since he doesn't ski much, my bro has been stuck in the early 90's straight skis.  I decided to donate my old 02/03 Head Monster IM 70's to him.  I don't ski them much, and have really advanced in skill level since getting them.  He loved them and how much easier it was for him to make turns.  Yeah, I remember when I made the switch also .  Saw Toast and skied a few runs with him before he went to practice his park skills.

Conditions were the best they have been all season.  Razors was very fast and very smooth.  Paradise was awesome and red-coat-less.  Lazy was also very smooth, but got a little scraped off as the day went on.  The skiers left side of Falls was very frozen cord. Switchback was as good as Saturday. We took our time Switchback and decided to play it safe. Main Street was kinda eh...  Dreamweaver got real nice after the sun warmed it up and the bumps on Nightmare are finally gone.  The terrain park on Come Around is gone as well.  Raceway was pretty choppy.

 It was pretty busy in the lift line, but since the quad wasn't running, the trails were not crowded.  I was actually a little surprised on how many people were there for a Monday.  We did ski 14 runs in the 3+ hours we were there.  Not 2 minutes after getting in the car for the ride home, my brother passed out for the whole ride home.

My brother










Me





Random ice sculpture





Ah...sunny days





Two happy mofo's










A mowed down Nightmare





Come Around









Raceway





Bra tree (my brother never saw one before)


----------



## gorgonzola (Feb 3, 2010)

nice report root - looks like some good 'ol family fun!

last night condiitions were excellent all over with a fresh coat of frosty flaakes. challenge bumps look good (see pic 5 above) ! din't hit 'em with the sl skis but looking forwrd to a thursday night nastar/bump combined!


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 3, 2010)

I *might* head back tomorrow night.  Not sure yet.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 3, 2010)

I might head over Fri Morning to Blue.  Dying to ski it on a weekeday minus the crowds.  Elk Saturday and Camelback Sunday.  The weather may become a factor this weekend (In a good way) so plans are subject to change.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## tarponhead (Feb 3, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> I *might* head back tomorrow night.  Not sure yet.



As usual, awesome TR. 

Per Gorganziola's comment, last night was awesome.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 3, 2010)

tarponhead said:


> As usual, awesome TR.
> 
> Per Gorganziola's comment, last night was awesome.


Thanks.  Saturday is shaping up to be pretty awesome. You gonna be there?


----------



## tarponhead (Feb 3, 2010)

oh yeah. Boys in tow too


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 3, 2010)

tarponhead said:


> oh yeah. Boys in tow too


Cool, we'll have to meet up and get some runs in.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 3, 2010)

Great pics HotRodRoot! Glad your brother had a good time and enjoyed the newer skis.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 3, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Great pics HotRodRoot! Glad your brother had a good time and enjoyed the newer skis.


He was really impressed with how much better they handle (much like I was when I bought them).  Best part about donating the sticks to him, is I'm hoping he'll be more inclined to take another day trip with me this season.


----------



## Greg (Feb 3, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Ah...sunny days



Wow. That mogul field looks perfect. It does indeed seem like a pretty good pitch too.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 3, 2010)

Greg said:


> Wow. That mogul field looks perfect. It does indeed seem like a pretty good pitch too.


So come down and hit it on 3/6. :beer:


----------



## tarponhead (Feb 3, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> So come down and hit it on 3/6. :beer:




Root, I spoke to one of the judges for the upcoming mogul event. He said he _*thinks*_ the comp course will be on Razors. (lefthand trail next to bumps for non-Blue folks). 

Will look to hook up with you for a few runs on Sat.


----------



## Greg (Feb 3, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> So come down and hit it on 3/6. :beer:



Saturdays are tough as I try to spend them with the family. I'm also not going to be around two other Saturdays in March (S7 and Sugarloaf) so in the interest of maintaining domestic tranquility, I doubt I can pull it off. But understand I fully support what Blue Mountain is doing.

Turns out it's probably only a bit over 3 hours to Blue though so it's closer than I thought.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 3, 2010)

only thing that would keep me from entering is my wife's schedule.  I put it on our calender at home so hopefully i should be all set.

that pic is awesome btw, good pitch and the lines are almost too good.  hell, i'd like to come down and ski them this weekend, screw waiting for the comp.


----------



## Greg (Feb 3, 2010)

2knees said:


> that pic is awesome btw, good pitch and the lines are almost too good.  hell, i'd like to come down and ski them this weekend, screw waiting for the comp.



Now that idea I could get behind. I'd like to check out the bumps, not necessarily this weekend, but you know what I mean.

You guys need to start putting together some videos and more pictures and saturate this place with them. Blue will appreciate and it would dilute some of the Sundown stuff ( come on, you gotta admit, we've been mellow with the vids this year....)


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 3, 2010)

Greg said:


> Now that idea I could get behind. I'd like to check out the bumps, not necessarily this weekend, but you know what I mean.
> 
> You guys need to start putting together some videos and more pictures and saturate this place with them. Blue will appreciate and it would dilute some of the Sundown stuff ( come on, you gotta admit, we've been mellow with the vids this year....)


Solo days are good for taking pics.  Getting quality pics with the PASR crew is tough, because they all ski faster than I do and usually I'm trying to play catch up.:blink:  At Blue, you gotta get your runs in quick before all the goobers show up.

My Canon does video, but I never really fooled around with it.  I will take a run down the groomed side Challenge this weekend and get some more pics for you folks to drool over :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Feb 3, 2010)

Root...I've used the video on the Cannon before while skiing. It actually does surprisingly well. I've been able to take a bunch of clips of my wife skiing, edit them together in Windows Movie Maker and actually come out with a half way decent product.  If you have a large enough mem card, you can take plenty of vid and pics the same day.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 3, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Root...I've used the video on the Cannon before while skiing. It actually does surprisingly well. I've been able to take a bunch of clips of my wife skiing, edit them together in Windows Movie Maker and actually come out with a half way decent product.  If you have a large enough mem card, you can take plenty of vid and pics the same day.


I'm using a 4GB EyeFi card. I'm going to do a separate review on that.  I'll give it a try this weekend.

On a side note, I'm really glad everyone is enjoying the Blue TR's this season.  :beer:


----------



## Greg (Feb 3, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> On a side note, I'm really glad everyone is enjoying the Blue TR's this season.  :beer:



I'm impressed with what they are doing. Let's be honest, setting up some bumps is really the only way to add some challenge to the terrain down here.


----------



## gorgonzola (Feb 3, 2010)

Greg said:


> I'm impressed with what they are doing. Let's be honest, setting up some bumps is really the only way to add some challenge to the terrain down here.



...if you can't/don't ski park or run gates.

with all her shortcomings blue does offer the complete all mountain package


----------



## Greg (Feb 3, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> ...if you can't/don't ski park or run gates.



Agreed. No interest, but I get the park thing.

Might eventually get into gates. Good for when the bumps are too firm. I've run NASTAR a few times and I totally get the appeal.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 3, 2010)

Greg said:


> I'm impressed with what they are doing. Let's be honest, setting up some bumps is really the only way to add some challenge to the terrain down here.



I agree that bumps have really added to the skiing here and have made it much better.  The nice thing is seeing that Blue and Camelback are actually getting it this year.  Elk has always provided good bumps and the other two are catching on.  Makes for a pretty interesting trio when traveling to northern New England is not an option.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## 2knees (Feb 3, 2010)

one of the best things we found last year was that on those marginal days in march where northern resorts just wont soften, down here, it all turns to spring smashed potato bumps.  never mind not being able to go north, its not _worth_ going north......:lol:


----------



## powhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I would incorporate blue into my ski adventure next week if the bumps report to be good

steveo


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 3, 2010)

2knees said:


> one of the best things we found last year was that on those marginal days in march where northern resorts just wont soften, down here, it all turns to spring smashed potato bumps.  never mind not being able to go north, its not _worth_ going north......:lol:



They call the Pocono's the "Banana Belt of skiing"  Plenty of soft snow in March.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 3, 2010)

Nother great report Root !! Ole Blue looks pretty good too  love all those bare roads too  damn


----------

